# USA Working Dog Championship, Nashville Apr 15-18



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.usaawdc.com/index.html
Will anyone be going? A couple of us are planning on it, and it might be fun to meet some of you from the board.
I think tomorrow is the last day for "special rates" at the host hotel.
Mary


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mary,

I will be there, as we live 25 minutes from where it is being held.

I think Gabor will be competing with Isco. He will just be getting back from the HU National WUSV qualifications in Hungary. 

I think TNGSD will be there? She was at training this past weekend (I missed her and her daughter - Cara had stuff already scheduled)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll have puppies so it will be hard to come down. It is an 8 hour drive for me.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sue, 
You are one of the ones I would love to meet! I will be coming with my friend Staci --she has Rottweilers, but we forgive her.
Both of us have talked family into watching the kids, so we will be free!!

Lisa, I will have to bring my "puppy" as she is convinced my husband tastes like chicken. He is going to care for the rest of the crew though.
Mary


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I planned to be there but my female just had her puppies today and I have another due tomorrow


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a friend that would watch my litter for me, but it just doesn't feel right to leave them for that long. I will be at the regionals and the Nationals this year. I had considered going to the AWDF.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa and Wanda,

I would hope that you would be able to go, but that is great that you are focusing on the puppies.

Where are the ME Regionals and when?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One of the Ohio clubs is supposed to be doing them in Sept. That is all I know.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I was going, maybe competiting, but my China-Javier litter is due that Saturday


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Our girls sure do pick inconvenient times to whelp. LOL


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

CARL!!!!!!!!!

I still have not gone through the pictures.....


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I plan on going. i will drive in on Sat though. Not sure if I am spending the night yet.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Mary,
> 
> I will be there, as we live 25 minutes from where it is being held.
> 
> ...


Hey Sue-

We will probably be there! We had a great time on Saturday. Your dogs are hunks!! Radar is just the right size for Haley but man, compared to your dogs he's so much smaller! Haley was quite impressed! We trained at Krista's last Monday in about 2 inches of snow and then five days later we were training in shorts and got sunburned!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthOur girls sure do pick inconvenient times to whelp. LOL


Only because "someone" lets them get too close to a "boy"!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Isco is a big boy and pretty intense and so is Quasi (new man!). Quasi is from Tina, same dam as Griff (young blanket black and tan, all legs and head). 

will catch up with you soon.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tracy.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Tracy,,

REALLLY?????????


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lhczth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO....


----------

